# Got tired of tent camping so I built a Teardrop



## s.anderson (Sep 17, 2009)

Had someone gave me an old trailer:







A few hours of hard work:

















And the final product:














Cool in the summer, warm in the winter, and dry in the rain.


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2009)

Sweet.  I almost bought one and settled for a hammock.


----------



## jqcargle (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats really cool! Did you build it from a set of plans? I have always wanted to build one of these. Awsome job man.......


----------



## Sargent (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been looking at plans for one of these... How long did it take you?  How much, etc?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow that is very impressive!  Looks like high quality workmanship!


----------



## s.anderson (Sep 17, 2009)

I did get a generic set of plans off from:


http://www.mikenchell.com/images/GenericBenroyPlans.pdf

But, I didn't really use them.  I just got ideas about the shapes and sizes of different things.

I put about $2300 in it but I built it for me and put in a few extras.   I would guess it took me about 150 hours to do.

thermostat controlled reversible fan
dc powered lights on the inside, outside, and galley
ac/dc converter so I can run it from outside power or battery

all birch for the wood
aluminum skin
detachable Pet cool airconditioner

Just to name a few of things that brought the $$$ up.


----------



## CAL (Sep 17, 2009)

Excellent workmanship,really like the camper.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 17, 2009)

Love it! Great job, I want to do one too someday.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 17, 2009)

Man that is nice!!


----------



## bany (Sep 17, 2009)

Is it as cramped as it looks in the bed area? That sure is a sweet unit, nice job sir!


----------



## s.anderson (Sep 18, 2009)

> Is it as cramped as it looks in the bed area?



The sleeping area is 4' wide by 6'3" long.  I really thought it would be cramped but my wife and I have no problems.   I don't think I would want to sleep in it with a buddy though.


----------



## bany (Sep 18, 2009)

I hear ya ! That's bigger than it looks. I have some rebuilding to do on my Jayco, A BRAND I WILL NEVER BUY AND TALK POORLY ABOUT FOREVER!!!! I may go your route in the future!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 18, 2009)

You have some mad skills, great job!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 18, 2009)

awesome, I need to look into getting one


----------



## manok (Sep 18, 2009)

" WOW ", was the 1st word that came to mind.

Looks very proffessional.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 18, 2009)

*Woooowweeeee !!!!*

man you have got some skills !!!

that is some kinda sweet lil rigg you have fashioned !!
it honestly looks like you build em for a living  !!
AWSOME JOB


----------



## irocz2u (Sep 18, 2009)

nice   gr8 job


----------



## Bruz (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautiful work.


----------



## todd987 (Sep 18, 2009)

Great work! 
Almost done with mine... list seems to grow.
I looked at the same plans to get an idea of what I wanted.
I'm XL so went 5' wide. 
Are you going to the teardrop gathering at Mistletoe State Park in October? 

Here are some pics from last weekend.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice work and a great idea!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 18, 2009)

now that is SWEET!@


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey great job to the both of ya.


----------



## contender* (Sep 18, 2009)

That's slick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2009)

Outstanding workmanship on both.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW. The two of you do awesome work.

I could see the both of you building and selling those !!!!!!

May have a long list of potential buyers on here.


----------



## s.anderson (Sep 19, 2009)

todd987 said:


> Are you going to the teardrop gathering at Mistletoe State Park in October?



I didn't know about the gathering.  I might have to look into it.

And thanks to everyone for the compliments.   I think most of you could build one if you try.  It just takes time and some patients.


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 19, 2009)

Outstanding workmanship by both men...Wow.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 19, 2009)

Both of those look great. I admire (and envy) both of ya'lls ability!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2009)

Those are both sweet!


----------



## shakey hunter (Sep 19, 2009)

Man both of yall did super. I like both of them.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Sep 20, 2009)

Both of those look great!!!  Excellent workmanship, I'm envious of that.


----------



## lizard drager (Sep 21, 2009)

i have a 7X14 trailer sitin in my yard and you guys have realy got me thinkin,awsome unbelievable work to both you men.


----------



## pnome (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like it you might oversleep and miss the morning hunt in that thing.   Nice job!


----------



## Tim L (Sep 21, 2009)

That is impressive!


----------



## stickslinger76 (Dec 4, 2009)

They both look great. Thanks for the link to the plans. I have a trailer that started life as a pop up that ended up on it's last leg so I tore it down to a flatbed trailer and I have been thinking about doing this to it for a while now.


----------



## bluebronco93 (Dec 5, 2009)

That trailer looks awesome. Nice job. I've always wanted to build some kind of trailer like this. I'll definitely save this thread...


----------



## Davis31052 (Dec 8, 2009)

Lots more pictures and ideas here.    
http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 15, 2009)

That is a great job


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 17, 2009)

Lizella Fella said:


> Lots more pictures and ideas here.
> http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/



That's a real good website! They have a lot of links to others,too.

Great jobs on the builds,y'all! My wife bought one from jonkayak on here.He did a good job on it,too,but we still haven't finished it. Her little Chevy Tracker pulls it just fine - they're real light! It's just not big enough for both of us,and I snore like a bear,so I either sleep in my hammock or a tent.


----------



## DukeBoy30 (Feb 3, 2010)

Slick job


----------

